# SWTOR Beta Sign-Up!



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2009)

Like the title says they have opened up beta sign-up for Star Wars: The Old Republic. Biowares new MMO. 

*NOTICE!:* Currently the sight is down for "maintanence" so you will have to wait for a little, I hope it will be back up later on today, I think they are preparing for the flood that there about to get. 



> Thank you for visiting www.StarWarsTheOldRepublic.com. We are making adjustments to the site due to the overwhelming response to the testing announcement. Please be patient and check back later. We estimate that the site will be back up in the next few hours.



Sign-Up

Source

Website


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 29, 2009)

cool. but still unavailable 

post a follow up when it's up


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2009)

in for the email reminder when anyone sees its functional.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> cool. but still unavailable
> 
> post a follow up when it's up



I sure will.


----------



## lemode (Sep 29, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I sure will.



saw something about this yesterday. thought they weren't going to do it till friday. doesn't matter i will be signing up for that ish in a heartbeat!


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 29, 2009)

Shit! Im at work!  Is there a Secure HTTPS site?  Sonicwall can lick my fun bag!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 29, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Shit! Im at work!  Is there a Secure HTTPS site?  Sonicwall can lick my fun bag!



Ping the website and use the IP address to connect to the website?


----------



## lemode (Sep 29, 2009)

They updated the site again…now with more languages!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2009)

lemode said:


> They updated the site again…now with more languages!



lol, I'm basically hitting F5 every 5 minutes.


----------



## lemode (Sep 29, 2009)

Castiel said:


> lol, I'm basically hitting F5 every 5 minutes.



Now that’s dedication!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2009)

lemode said:


> Now that’s dedication!



Well I really would like to play this game.


----------



## lemode (Sep 29, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Well I really would like to play this game.



Same here man…same here! This has been the only MMO I’ve WANTED to play ever since learning that Bioware was developing it!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2009)

lemode said:


> Same here man…same here! This has been the only MMO I’ve WANTED to play ever since learning that Bioware was developing it!



I'm not crazy over it, but I would like to play it.


----------



## Disparia (Sep 29, 2009)

Dual monitors, Firefox with add-in ReloadEvery...

I will be getting in!


----------



## Disparia (Sep 30, 2009)

... or not.



> Thank you for visiting www.StarWarsTheOldRepublic.com. We are making adjustments to the site due to the overwhelming response to the testing announcement. Please be patient and check back later. We estimate that the site will be back up in the next few hours.



We might be a bit too eager?


----------



## deviious (Sep 30, 2009)

OMG been refreshing for hours and the site came online there!!!

Got myself added to the beta list WOO YEAH!

And in nick of time! sites gone off again!










Castiel said:


> lol, I'm basically hitting F5 every 5 minutes.



Lol download reloadevery its a firefox plugin that auto refreshes the page


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 30, 2009)

deviious said:


> OMG been refreshing for hours and the site came online there!!!
> 
> Got myself added to the beta list WOO YEAH!
> 
> And in nick of time! sites gone off again!



Not workin for me.


----------



## deviious (Sep 30, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Not workin for me.



Yeah sites down again


----------



## deviious (Sep 30, 2009)

Sites Back Up/!!!

EDIT: OMG its gone again! lol! (sorry for double post)


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 30, 2009)

Dang it, I want in!


----------



## deviious (Sep 30, 2009)

lol i know it sucks


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 30, 2009)

I seen your post and was like "OH SHIT F5" and it was still down, then seen your ninja edit


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> I seen your post and was like "OH SHIT F5" and it was still down, then seen your ninja edit



Where in the world have you been!? And I felt the same.


----------



## deviious (Sep 30, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> I seen your post and was like "OH SHIT F5" and it was still down, then seen your ninja edit



Yeah it WAS working and then wasn't so edited post. 

Will let you know if it comes back up. Need to be epic quick lol


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 30, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Where in the world have you been!? And I felt the same.



What do you mean?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> What do you mean?



I haven't seen you around here in a long time.


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 30, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I haven't seen you around here in a long time.



Work+Car, but I still lurk hours a day...just never have anything to say. I've been on everyday thou


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 30, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I haven't seen you around here in a long time.



Agreed.


----------



## deviious (Sep 30, 2009)

must be some insane amount of people spamming their sites server lol


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 30, 2009)

Must be, I know I am!


----------



## deviious (Sep 30, 2009)

Lol is it teasing you to show you what the sign up looks like for it.


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes, Ughhh!


----------



## deviious (Sep 30, 2009)

May the refresh be with you


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh it is, it is. I am getting into this...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 30, 2009)

Site is down for me...  game looks sweet.  Hope they don't ruin it like they did the old MMO.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hope it comes up before it gets to late.

I gots to get up in the mornin.


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 30, 2009)

It stalled and took awhile to catch on, and I thought it was loading...then I get the Unavailable site


----------



## deviious (Sep 30, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Hope it comes up before it gets to late.
> 
> I gots to get up in the mornin.




What times it there? 3AM here.


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 30, 2009)

11PM here, I've got lots of time


----------



## deviious (Sep 30, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> 11PM here, I've got lots of time




Lol, well im away to sleep. Good luck to the rest of you!

May the refresh be with you


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 30, 2009)

Did you get in?

I'm afraid to use the washroom or get a snack D:


----------



## deviious (Sep 30, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> Did you get in?
> 
> I'm afraid to use the washroom or get a snack D:



Yeah well, being picked is another story. But im on the list


----------



## Disparia (Sep 30, 2009)

I Did It!!!!!!! In In In In In In


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 30, 2009)

Its up!

Edit: Went down when I was registering


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> Its up!



I had it, but I accidentally refreshed the page and couldn't go back!


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 30, 2009)

I was going to the next step, and it loaded the unavailable page


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 30, 2009)

The sites up, but seems very buggy. It won't let me register, I'm going to try a different browser.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm almost there, but its slow.


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 30, 2009)

Just keeps screwing up for me  I'm just going to try it in an hour or in the mourning. One last try thou... lol


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> Just keeps screwing up for me  I'm just going to try it in an hour or in the mourning. One last try thou... lol



Try: http://www.swtor.com/user/register/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow I'm surprised I didn't see this post when looking earlier, gonna have to keep refreshing. This is just a sign up right? Would be nice for it to be a for sure in, but I assume it's not.

Damnit I loaded the page and it failed, tried a few min later and walked away to make some food, come back and it loaded, i tried to login, but it was already back down, damnit!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 30, 2009)

this is retarded... does not make me feel good about their game server stability


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2009)

its up

**EDIT** Lame, I accepted terms, filled out info, hit continue and it looped me right back to accepting terms then filling out info, which I did again, but then the site went down.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 30, 2009)

ive filled out the same forms nearly 20 times, it keeps resetting back to the first page when i try to scan


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Well it seems the loop is stuck, I can get to this page everytime

http://www.swtor.com/tester/signup

But it will just be an infinite loop sending me back to that page after I fill out my info.

**EDIT**

Seems up now and I have made it to system scan, which it does, but this is what happens.







You can see there is a box boarder and the image of my system specs goes beyond the box. I would assume there are buttons at the bottom of the box and since the image goes over them I can't move beyond this step.


----------



## Spectrobozo (Sep 30, 2009)

press TAB


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 30, 2009)

im still looping... i give up


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 30, 2009)

I finally got an account, validated it, but it won't let me log in. F*cking tards had NO idea how badly they were gonna get hit.

EDIT: I'm in!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 30, 2009)

finally .. this has been the worst signup experience i ever had. it's not hard making a working web form


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Spectrobozo said:


> press TAB



To anyone else who had my issue TAB is the answer, but you do have to hit it a few times.


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 30, 2009)

So I just went through the entire sign up page to get a message of "Sorry, you do not meet the criteria to sign up at this time"

WTF!??!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Maybe it has something to do with your location? I would email them and see if it's only available to the US. It's a beta test and they might not want to add the issues of people around the world having issues yet. 

**EDIT**

And allen stop trolling these threads and make an account, make sure to read the whole thread next time also


----------



## Allen (Sep 30, 2009)

Worry about yourself and also yes just got in finally seems to be working.


----------



## deviious (Sep 30, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Maybe it has something to do with your location? I would email them and see if it's only available to the US. It's a beta test and they might not want to add the issues of people around the world having issues yet.



Im from UK and it let me sign up. Maybe its his system specs

ALSO: You have to be 18


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 30, 2009)

when using ie8 enable compatibility mode to get through the system scanner thingie


----------



## Anath (Sep 30, 2009)

I signed up this morning! I let it scan my system all night to find out i needed update java. It took 5 seconds after the update.


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 30, 2009)

deviious said:


> Im from UK and it let me sign up. Maybe its his system specs
> 
> ALSO: You have to be 18



yeah, naughtily I said I was 18 but it still rejected me


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 30, 2009)

i finally got mine done,just waiting on the email from them now.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

I have been looping through many times, now I am doing it all over again and I'm using the same username as before and I can't. 

This is lame!


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 30, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I have been looping through many times, now I am doing it all over again and I'm using the same username as before and I can't.
> 
> This is lame!



Same is happening with me.:shadedshu

For me it keeps going back to the beginning and asking me to create an account.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Same is happening with me.:shadedshu
> 
> For me it keeps going back to the beginning and asking me to create an account.



This is a pain. They should get this correct, even a crap deal with the servers yesterday.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Are you guys using IE or Firefox? If your using FF try IE, seems to work like a charm.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Are you guys using IE or Firefox? If your using FF try IE, seems to work like a charm.



I tried twice in IE, and it did the same thing. I don't have the patience anymore. I'm going to try later on today.


----------



## Nailezs (Sep 30, 2009)

keeps looping me back to the register screen also - im at work though, so i will try again when iget home and can let it do the system scan


----------



## lemode (Sep 30, 2009)

i keep getting looped back to the sign up on chrome, ff, and ie never get a system scan. =(


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 30, 2009)

I got the chance to have the system scan, But nope... LOOP.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 30, 2009)

Yay!, i got past the sign up process.

Should work for you guys.

Now, the waiting begins.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 30, 2009)

Signed in finally...IE8 in compatibility mode FTW...thanks W1zz


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

I got a email confirmation, does that mean I'm good for the beta testing? I'm not for sure if it just for the website.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 30, 2009)

I got 2...

1 for the creation of the user account with the site...

1 for the fact that I completed the beta registration.

I assume from here you will get an email with a link to the download and a key perhaps.


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 30, 2009)

I got through... But only once. How annoying. How long did it take yall to recieve an email?


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 30, 2009)

andrewsmc said:


> I got through... But only once. How annoying. How long did it take yall to recieve an email?



Still haven't got my confirmation email yet.


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 30, 2009)

Got mine.


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 30, 2009)

Finally signed up. Working sign-up fail...


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 1, 2009)

Things seem to be working for now...

Finally made it through.  Been trying since last night, and was about to smash something after being looped dozens of times.


----------



## erocker (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm still getting the run around. 

Ok after about 30 tries or so, I'm waiting for my email confirmation. Hooray...l


----------



## andrewsmc (Oct 1, 2009)

Did any of you run the test for your system? Seems like they make it extremly difficult. Ive tried about 3-4 times. everytime i had an issue. It says that if active X controls arent working you need to click the yellow bar.... Well i did and it refreshed the page back to the sign in. FCK


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 1, 2009)

lemode said:


> i keep getting looped back to the sign up on chrome, ff, and ie never get a system scan. =(



Make sure you are using FF or IE, I made the mistake of using chrome and making it to the scan only to be told I need one of those 2. Thankfully IE worked right away.


----------



## lemode (Oct 1, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Make sure you are using FF or IE, I made the mistake of using chrome and making it to the scan only to be told I need one of those 2. Thankfully IE worked right away.



it says in what you quoted that i tried chrome, ff, and ie. still nothing. cache cleared. not working for me whatsoever. loop after loop after loop.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 1, 2009)

i scanned and looped back


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 1, 2009)

andrewsmc said:


> Did any of you run the test for your system? Seems like they make it extremly difficult. Ive tried about 3-4 times. everytime i had an issue. It says that if active X controls arent working you need to click the yellow bar.... Well i did and it refreshed the page back to the sign in. FCK



That happened to me as well.  Went to internet options under security and unchecked Enable Protection Mode.  

Also, when I finally got a successful scan I read carefully and RIGHT clicked the active X bar.

These two things seemed to help, becuse I made it through.


----------



## zithe (Oct 1, 2009)

I went through the whole thing and did the scan. It said it was done but I never received an email and it's letting me attempt again with the same information.


----------



## andrewsmc (Oct 1, 2009)

Worst beta sign up EVER. I really hope the game isint this way. like WTF m8?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yep, i didn't get the email confirmation.

May go back and do it again.


----------



## zithe (Oct 1, 2009)

i really want to get into this beta. It'd give me another game to review for my youtube channel. =\


----------



## andrewsmc (Oct 1, 2009)

zithe said:


> i really want to get into this beta. It'd give me another game to review for my youtube channel. =\




Link me to a video of yours plz?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 1, 2009)

I haven't recieved a confirmation email either.  I was starting to get jumpy, so I went back to the original sign up page and signed in with my confrimed SWTOR email and password.

You should see this:






I guess we just have to be patient.  Below the captured image there is also a fact sheet about sign up and selection.


----------



## zithe (Oct 1, 2009)

andrewsmc said:


> Link me to a video of yours plz?



Account was just started the other day. Only got this so far. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbzF92bl4a0

Have a video that needs editing still.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 1, 2009)

How I got it to work was:

1-Sign up for just a regular account from the homepage, fill the first page of info and then for the rest click "Provide Later"
2-Once you get the email confirmation for your account go and edit your account. There is an option to be accepted to the beta.
3-Fill out your detailed info, when you get to the System Spec page click "Provide Later"
4-Go back to edit your account, and you will see your two requirements for the beta. The system spec one will have an x beside it, run the system spec app from that page and it may work.

This is what worked for me, and made it real easy to spam the system spec app until it worked


----------



## Kenshai (Oct 1, 2009)

Just finished signing up, hope it goes well.

I used IE8 to run the scanner tool, in FF it just was endless loop.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 1, 2009)

I had to redownload Java to get it to work. Even though I had it already.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 24, 2009)

*Well....*

Has anyone heard back on this??  Any tester selected yet??


----------



## Frick (Oct 24, 2009)

I can't get it to scan my system. Dunno why. Will try a different browser.


----------



## Anath (Oct 24, 2009)

Frick said:


> I can't get it to scan my system. Dunno why. Will try a different browser.



Im pretty sure you need to update your java then.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 24, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Has anyone heard back on this??  Any tester selected yet??



It will probably be a while yet I would assume.


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 24, 2009)

havent heard anything here


----------



## andrewsmc (Oct 24, 2009)

nuthn.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.yougamers.com/news/26978_star_wars_the_old_republic_coming_spring_2011/

Another full year?  Geez, this thing better be fantastic.  I have always assumed it was just KOTOR times 10, it ought to be KOTOR x 1000.


----------

